# Seeking gamers in Seattle - Bellevue - Redmond



## MummyKitty (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm looking for mature gamers in either Seattle or the east side (Bellevue or Redmond) who either need a new player or perhaps a DM / GM.  I haven't played for a while but am interested in D&D, Traveller, Call of Cthulhu or anything else. I don't really care what system, I'm more interested in old school role playing or game mastering.  I probably can't play every week but I am shooting for every other week, preferably weekend evenings but would try to adjust to fit schedules.  Drop me an email at zebradano at yahoo.com if interested. Thanks!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 19, 2005)

Would love to play in a Thieves' World campaign, either as player or DM.  Anyone?


----------



## calimedic911 (Dec 10, 2005)

*eastside gaming*

Hello,

I TOO would be interested in finding a game.  I am moving down to the eastside/MS area before the 1st of the year.  I would not mind joining in a game of thievesworld or if anyone is interested in playing midnight.  

Sean


----------



## Nihilo (Dec 11, 2005)

*Seattle Gaming*

Hello there, I would like to find a fun and in depth gaming group in need of a spell caster or just a interesting player.  I would like to play after 8pm on weekdays and Sat. or anytime Mon., though Sun. is already taken by other aspects of my life.  I would enjoy anyworld though I prefer Forgotten Realms or cool created worlds and I would like to stay in D&D 3.0 or 3.5.  I also can play WoD but would rather not unless it's Mage and the GM actually knows what they are doing ( I have run it for the last 3 years ) but it can be fun if everyone is into it.


----------

